# Degu Cage



## rabbit daft (Sep 2, 2009)

Hello All, 

I do hope that you can help me out here.
I have 2 degus who have a massive home, however they have been in it now for about three months no problems at all, I went away for 3 days (family member was looking after the animals) to find that my degus decided to chew their cage. I know i took a risk getting a cage with a plastic base, but I was just wondering if anyone on here has any solutions as to what to make/use to stop them from chewing the base sides??

Many Thanks 
Hugs
Kelly xx


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

i have degus and im afraid they will chew no matter what , mine chew the shelves, bars, anything they can do really

i couldnt trust mine in anything other than a metal cage


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

John Hopewell (I think thats his name) makes metal trays and you can order then to a certain size would you be able to attach one to your cage maybe. John Hopewell (Marketing) Rotherham South Yorkshire, Chinchilla Cages - Degu Cage - Degus Exercise Wheels - Cages - Animal Cages - Rat Cage - Ezi-Filla - Ezi - Easy - Automatic Water Drinking Systems - Guinea Pig Runs - Rabbit Feed Hoppers - Birds -  I think if you send an email they might be able to help anyway, what type of cage is it that you have?


----------



## rabbit daft (Sep 2, 2009)

many thanks for the replies. I have emailed John but for the size I need it is going to be nearly £50 for the tray and Im just thinking for not much more I could get a cage of ebay.. just wondered before i started another new cage if there was any other alternative. 

Many thanks
Kelly


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

rabbit daft said:


> many thanks for the replies. I have emailed John but for the size I need it is going to be nearly £50 for the tray and Im just thinking for not much more I could get a cage of ebay.. just wondered before i started another new cage if there was any other alternative.
> 
> Many thanks
> Kelly


Hello 
NEVER buy the degus a plastic cage, mine wud make a meal of it in about 12secs lol
How much floor space do u have where ur degus are? would a high cage be better or a long cage? x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

I recommend something like this:
3 FLOOR CHINCHILLA,FERRET,RAT,CHIPMUNK,DEGU CAGE.B/NEW on eBay (end time 05-May-10 13:57:22 BST)

My degus were very happy in theres, and the cage varies in price from £40 to £60 depending on the number of floors. However! Once you have the cage i would recommend taking out all of the floors (they just pull out) and replacing them with wooden shelving  This can be bought from wilkos for about £2 a shelf. You can cut it to whatever shape and size and bob them in the cage. They love jumping from one to another, its better for there paws and they get some good exercise climbing 

Another option is to do what i have done. My degus out grew the cage above (i bought the smaller version) so i decided to bob them in a rabbit run until i found another option...... however they love being in there so much ive kept them in it! As its a rabbit run, its made from wood and mesh. The mesh covers the inside of the cage so degus cannot chew there way out  Mine are on a tile floor which is easily cleaned, however i usually put lino down and give it a wipe when its cleaning time. My rabbit run is 6ft by 4ft and 2ft high. They love it and it fits a john hopewell wheel in perfectly. You can also add in big boxes for them to hide in etc and fill the cage like a jungle for them forage in  x


----------



## rabbit daft (Sep 2, 2009)

Hello

Many thanks again for the replies, I am astonished that they have only just started to attack the plastic tho, seriously must have been stressed out when I left them. Phoned my hubby and we have decided that it is best just to get them another cage, I have come across this one on ebay (item number 230460045207 - sorry dont know how to put a link on) what do you guys think i know i need to cover the emsh floors to stop bumble feet but would it be any good???

Hugs
Kelly xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Looks like a nice cage and I dont think they will be able to get to the plastic base. To post a link btw if you go to the page you want to link to highlight and copy the top line then paste it onto the post you want to put it on.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

That cage is brilliant! Go for it! The floors are removeable in them kind of cages so you could use the shelf idea  When i covered the floors in lino it worked fine, but i felt the bottom of the cage was abit dark etc so i decided to go with the shelf idea  x


----------



## rabbit daft (Sep 2, 2009)

paws and claws, you dont happen to have any pictures of your set up do you?? Would love to see one, didn't realize the mesh floors can be taken out, that makes it even more appealing as I have tubes and all sorts in their current cage that I was worried about not been able to get in.

Thanks
Kelly xxx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

My set up was at first in a similar cage to what u are thinking of getting, however i think mine was the smaller version  but this is how i arranged it:




























That was an okay set up for them to begin with as they were very small things when i got them  But as they grew i thought it was best for something bigger! All my animals are indoors and we are lucky enough to have the rabbit run indoors too, so i decided to bob them in there for a weekend and they are in there perminantly now :lol: Its brilliant!

This was the first set up for the cage 



















Then i decided to change it round when they got a bigger wheel...










Then its changed to a much better set up now, as i managed to get a good deal on an old fish tank and a bag of degu sand, so now they have a tank instead of a bowl :thumbup:










(please excuse the mess in the sandtank they had decided to turn there foodbowl upside down in it :lol










There abit spoilt really :lol: and the rabbits now run around the room rather then being in the run, so everyone got more space :thumbup: x


----------

